# SU Tutorials



## Newbie_Neil

Please note that whilst my username will appear against most of these postings, I cannot claim any credit.

These are, primarily, due to DaveR.

Initial Sizing and Re-sizing of an Object

DaveR video of dovetails using the mirror and component facility

Adding Materials to the Library

Creating half-lap joints

How to mitre mouldings


If there are any errors or additions that you would like to make then please post here.

Any offers for further tutorials?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Rich

Hi Neil, 
A question ranther than an answer, if I wanted to make, say, an ottoman for the bedroom, wood I need SU, would it help me, if yes how do I go about starting? do I enter a freehand sketch, is there any literature I could read, this is new ground for me and perhaps over my head, but a word to the wise would be appreciated, I must admit I'm apprehesive.
Rich.


----------



## tim

Rich":3vu1o3sa said:


> Hi Neil,
> A question ranther than an answer, if I wanted to make, say, an ottoman for the bedroom, wood I need SU, would it help me, if yes how do I go about starting? do I enter a freehand sketch, is there any literature I could read, this is new ground for me and perhaps over my head, but a word to the wise would be appreciated, I must admit I'm apprehesive.
> Rich.



Go to the sketchup website and have a look at the tutorials. www.sketchup.com


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi Rich

Sorry for not replying, I've been away with work all week.

Tim has made the best suggestion.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## kettywilson01

Hey Neil very nice post I must say. More than it I liked your simplicity as you are not claiming even for credit. I liked your honesty. Good on you.


----------



## JWF

I couldn't open the dovetail video. Any thoughts?
John


----------



## wizer

if you go to finewoodworking.com Dave has a blog there and I'm certain you'll find the video on it by searching.


----------



## NOVE

SU - excellent


----------



## RogerS

Here is an excellent one on how to mitre mouldings by DaveR

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/443 ... g-moldings


----------



## Newbie_Neil

RogerS":1hz2ay0v said:


> Here is an excellent one on how to mitre mouldings by DaveR
> 
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/443 ... g-moldings



Thanks Roger.

I've added it to the first post.

Neil


----------



## Brian18741

If you watch any of Jay Bates stuff on youtube, he'll often do a video of designing the project in sketchup before hand. He narrates everything he's doing and explains how, why and what he's doing in a very easy to understand manor. While I'd consider myself relatively accomplished for what I need at sketchup, I always learn something new by watching him. Even if it's just a new shortcut!

Jay Bates SketchUp Tutorials Playlist


----------



## Lonsdale73

+1 For Master Bates. I installed Sketchup a year ago and for someone with over twenty years experience in DTP and page payout programs I found it it far from simple to use and soon gave up. Having watched Jay talk through the design process and his incidental use of Sketchup along the way I was inspired to give it another bash. Eleven hours later, I've created the same design, getting a little more detailed and faster each time. It could be simpler (perhaps the Pro version has the features I feel are missing from this freebie version) but got far further with it today than I ever have before.


----------

